# WTS OM 12ft conventional



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I've got a lot to sell but I'm only doing 1 item at a time. First up is an Ocean Master 12ft heavy conventional. Great shape for $100. I'm in Virginia Beach and willing to drive to the surrounding area, but I will not ship rods unless you send me a rod tube first.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Down to 80


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, someone buy this thing it's a hellova deal!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't figure out why nobody wants it. It's damn near perfect shape. I would welcome working out a deal to trade for a tld 25. I can even add a SHA20 or 30


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just bought 2 or I'd be on it
s


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to figure out if I have a rod tube that big, and what the shipping will cost. Interested, but need to check on logistics first, so won't be unhappy if someone closer snags it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Surf junkie can go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a heavy cardboard tube that they get carpet on for free...cut it to size, put the rod in and tape both ends and it will ship just fine. .... ship it fed ex ground right out of Office Depot.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

That's the problem Tuna, he states he won't ship unless you send a tube first. I'd be on this if he did the cardboard roll, but add in buying a tube and shipping it to him and I can justify it for a spare rod when I'm trying to save for a new St. Croix spinner.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I would be open to the idea, however I've been burned a couple times on shipping rods I was selling to someone. I would need absolute commitment.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Surfjunkie said:


> I would be open to the idea, however I've been burned a couple times on shipping rods I was selling to someone. I would need absolute commitment.


I can trust that the rod is in good shape, and that you can pack it for a safe journey. If you can toss up a price for the rod shipped, I'll take it if it's reasonable.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Rod is in wonderful shape. I'll do like Tuna suggested and pack in a heavy tube from home Depot. If you give me your shipping,area code I can find out how much shipping would be.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Surfjunkie said:


> Rod is in wonderful shape. I'll do like Tuna suggested and pack in a heavy tube from home Depot. If you give me your shipping,area code I can find out how much shipping would be.


I am in 30040. Feel free to toss on a few bucks for tape and hassle. If it's doable at the $80 for the rod, and $30 for packing and shipping, let me know, and we can get this rod to it's new home.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

On the USPS website, using an 82in long tube, 5in in diameter, and guestimating 8lbs because I'm not sure how heavy those tubes are and accounting for stuffing the tube with bubble wrap and newspaper, the estimate from them is $30.25 to ship to your area code from 23464


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Surfjunkie said:


> On the USPS website, using an 82in long tube, 5in in diameter, and guestimating 8lbs because I'm not sure how heavy those tubes are and accounting for stuffing the tube with bubble wrap and newspaper, the estimate from them is $30.25 to ship to your area code from 23464


It works for me, if it works for you. If you get dinged with some extra charges when you get to the post office, let me know, and I'll make good with you. I'm not out to let anyone feel bad after a deal. If you could send me a PM, we can finalize and swap addresses if we are good to go. 

Thanks!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Sold, shipped to Cthulhu


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Great deal on a great run rod possibly the best rod ever sold by a big box store ,, I have 3 2 conventional one spinning the new owner is going to love it 

9


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Surfjunkie said:


> Sold, shipped to Cthulhu


Heh! yeah, don't mention it Cthulhu .....


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Glad that thing got sold cuz i wanted it but couldn't do it at this time!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Buy the one Hifishing's got... its only been used once! 100.00 is still a deal...


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Rod came in today, and is in damn nice shape, and the packing was fantastic. It was a pleasure working with you on this, SurfJunkie. Thanks very much, and good luck on the rest of your sales.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Heh! yeah, don't mention it Cthulhu .....


It ended up coming in a pvc tube, all nicely wrapped, no damage. The carpet tubes would work great, but it seems some home depots are a little stingy with them. 

All worked out good. Carpet tube is a good idea, if they have one around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

cthulhu said:


> It ended up coming in a pvc tube, all nicely wrapped, no damage. The carpet tubes would work great, but it seems some home depots are a little stingy with them.
> 
> All worked out good. Carpet tube is a good idea, if they have one around.


Most home improvement stores like to hold on to them if they are low. You need them to wrap sheet vinyl flooring around so it won't bend and break transporting it home.


----------

